# Living in canada



## Rowbowcop (Nov 5, 2012)

How easy and cheap is it to find accomodation in Canada if I am work?:ranger:


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Rowbowcop said:


> How easy and cheap is it to find accomodation in Canada if I am work?:ranger:


Canada is a huge country!!! Where, exactly, are you planning to live? The cost of accommodation will vary greatly depending on your requirements re number of rooms, location, proximity to transportation, etc. 

Also depends on what you mean by cheap.....


----------



## V65Magnafan (Nov 7, 2012)

Canada is huge in area and has some of the largest cities in North America. What are your skills? Do you like big cities or small towns? Are you solo or do you have a family? 

Toronto is the largest city. A small, two-family bungalow can cost $700,000. A one-bedroom apt. will rent for $600-$1200/mo. A litre of gas costs about $1.35. A cheap new car is about $20,000. 

Minimum wage is about $10.25/hr. An experienced teacher makes about $80,000. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Rajeshpiri (Nov 15, 2012)

In addition to information given above important thing is lifestyle you are accustomed to. Your living expenses will vary based on that.


----------



## V65Magnafan (Nov 7, 2012)

Good point, Rajeshpiri,

Lots of recent immigrants share housing in the suburbs. Four-bedroom single-family home with a finished basement can house quite a few people. As long as the residents keep the property clean and quiet, and don't clog the street with automobiles, most neighbours are tolerant. 
Lots of recent immigrants live in basement apartments. Meanwhile, they upgrade their English skills in free classes while their children go to nearby schools. Toronto schools offer English as a Second Language classes. 
This is how my inlaws got started in Toronto sixty years ago. They all got good jobs and eventually got their own homes and paid off the mortgages as soon as possible. Except back then, there was no help from the state and no ESL in the schools. 
Food won't be a problem. Supermarkets with world foods are everywhere, and in neighbourhoods with concentrations of certain groups, you'll find groceries just like back home. 

You are going to need warm coats, sweaters, boots, hats, mitts, scarves.


----------



## immitalk (Nov 23, 2012)

small cities are your best option


----------

